
How’d Sequoia Let Yuri Milner Grab this Sweetheart Y Combinator Deal? - sahillavingia
http://techcrunch.com/2011/01/28/howd-sequoia-let-yuri-milner-grab-this-sweetheart-y-combinator-deal/
======
davidmathers
_We haven’t talked to Sequoia, and it’s possible the partners don’t agree that
Milner and Conway’s deal is a no-brainer._

Come on Sarah. Seriously. Not only does the post not tell me how Yuri outfoxed
Sequoia, it doesn't even make the claim that Sequoia was outfoxed or that they
even cared. Every sentence is hedged. _But you know who might_ \-- _It seems_
\-- _it’s possible_ \-- _Maybe Sequoia wouldn’t_ \-- _Milner may have_.

This post actually made me a little angry. I feel like a fool who got hooked
by headline bait and then had a minute of my life stolen from me.

------
donaldc
I think the title is misleading. There's nothing, even now, preventing Sequoia
from offering all YC startups the same deal, with the same terms.

